# Another holster question



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Ive finally convinced my wife she needs to carry also, so last night on our way back from Columbus I stopped and bought her a small carry gun. Shes a runner, so Im looking for the best holster option for her while running. From looking so far, it seems some sort of belly band or an ankle holster would be the best option? Its imperative that it holds the gun tightly and keeps it from moving. If it bounces around shell just leave it at home, and its not serving any purpose there. I like the idea of the belly band because some of them would also hold her pepper spray (for dogs), but they all look a bit on the big side. Im pretty sure even a 4 band would end up being left at home because she wont like running with it on. Is anyone familiar with a more petite belly band holster, or maybe another option? How secure do the ankle holsters hold a gun? What Id like to find would be like the cell phone holsters that go on ones arm, but Im not finding anything. Im not too worried about it being concealed. In fact, when shes running out home in the country Id rather it be obvious.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

what gun did you get her? my lcp came with a zippered gun sock that you could add some Velcro to it for her arm or waist....just a thought
I am sure there is something you could figure out with a small zippered gun rug


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I almost bought the LCP, I actually like it as much as any I looked at. It was certainly the lightest one. But being that she&#8217;s never fired any gun, let alone a handgun, I wanted to start her out with a .22. She insisted on &#8220;cheap&#8221; so we bought a Taurus PT-22. I&#8217;ll let her carry that until she get&#8217;s more comfortable, and then probably get her an LCP.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Check out the Lycra under shirt holster. Might suit her needs. http://www.511tactical.com/All-Products/Shirts/Undergear-Shirts/Holster-Shirt.html


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I am not familiar with any holsters to suggest but just thought I would toss this in since I do some running myself. I can't imagine she would be happy with anything for her arm or ankle. It would move way too much and the added weight, even though it feels light to pick it up it will be heavy bouncing on the arm or ankle. The only option I could see working would be the belly as you mentioned.

Good for you convincing her to carry. I am still trying to convince my wife to even carry pepper spray when she runs alone.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

errrr.... it's better than nothing but I'm not a big proponent of a .22 as a defensive weapon. 22 mag maybe since Hornady has some rounds now that perform similar to a .380 but that's not what you asked. lol.

Look here for some various concealment type clothing she could use.
http://magills.com/index/40_Concealment+Clothing/


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

there are some awful small fanny packs out there...almost like a money belt

http://www1.macys.com/shop/product/...wid_5lXHQV0w&gclid=CJqC4fy7hLQCFQHNOgodawgAvg

http://www.backcountry.com/eagle-cr...5&origin=pla&gclid=CJXZw6S8hLQCFQpgMgodiAIAww

http://www.magellans.com/incognito-waist-wallet


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

I was thinking fanny pack too, since you don't mind that a fanny pack is a common carry tell. Check out the following link from defensivecarry.com: http://www.defensivecarry.com/forum...0-official-female-carry-reference-thread.html Also, do a youtube search on limatunes, limalife or faliaphotography (they are the same person). She goes into great detail on concealed carry for women. You could also check out the site: http://www.corneredcat.com/ If you can't find your answer in the above references, there is no answer.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

bkr43050 said:


> I can't imagine she would be happy with anything for her arm or ankle. It would move way too much and the added weight, even though it feels light to pick it up it will be heavy bouncing on the arm or ankle. .


That is a concern, especially the ankle holster. I think the arm band may work if it was around the bicep like her phone and it was held tight, but around the belly makes the best sense. 
I agree a .22 isn't my idea of a defense round, but a gun that gets used is better than any gun that sits in the house. She needs to get comfortable shooting before stepping up too much. 
Looks like I have some reading to do. Thanks for all the ideas and links.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Great advise from everyone. If you should decide on a holster give these guys a call, they do good work. 

http://www.wrightleatherworks.com/

Oh, and they are from ohio.


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.versacarry.com
I have one coming for a revolver


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Figured I&#8217;d update for anyone interested. After spending hours searching the web, looking at all of the holsters out there and reading running forums, I ended up getting her this one:
http://www.pistolwear.com/ProductDetail.jsp?LISTID=ia1321496070781

Overall it seemed to be the best fit for her needs. We spend three weeks a year in Florida, where they don&#8217;t allow open carry, so anything that didn&#8217;t fully conceal the gun wouldn&#8217;t work. It&#8217;s still bigger than I wanted, but it isn&#8217;t too bad. She wore it on a run and said the gun didn&#8217;t bounce at all. With a small amount of sewing, I plan to create a small pocket to keep her phone separate from the gun. It&#8217;s well made and very comfortable. In fact, I plan to buy one for myself. I wore hers last week in Florida a few times, and it was a nice comfortable option when I didn&#8217;t feel like wearing a belt to support a regular holster. This model is a little small for my LC9, but it fits.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ankle holsters are for goons in movies (i have one and never wear it because its so uncomfortable and akward).. belly bands are for joggers.. i know, because im one. i like my pistol as close to my hips as possiable, less bounce and easy of access. i have 2 belly bands, both have velcro straps that hold the pistol in and these also have another pocket for keys, id and a gel pack.


----------

